# When to strip eggs?



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have been waiting until the eggs hatch and then strip the females but thinking about using tumblers. 
If using egg tumblers to hatch fry when should one strip the eggs?
Right away for example or is it better to wait a few days? 
Not too familiar with this method so any tips would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance fellow fish homies!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would wait 7 days to be sure they are fertilized.

I hear it takes longer for fry to mature when eggs are stripped, as opposed to wait 18 days for fully formed fry.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> I would wait 7 days to be sure they are fertilized.
> 
> I hear it takes longer for fry to mature when eggs are stripped, as opposed to wait 18 days for fully formed fry.


For some reason I was under the impression that the whole process is quicker when the eggs are stripped and tumbled...or is that false and we just tumble because the fry survival rate is higher?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

There are two reasons for tumbling eggs. First, the female comes back into condition faster, and can breed again sooner. This is the reason tumbling was invented, for commercial reasons. Second, I have tumbled eggs when I had a mouthbrooder that simply wouldn't hold full term. This has been mostly with mouthbrooding Bettas, but also with a couple of African Cichlids. I'm not sure you can prove that the survival rate is actually higher by tumbling, nor have I seen any empirical evidence that the fry take longer to mature, as that would be mostly controlled by water temperature. I think it just feels longer because you're sitting there watching eggs/wigglers float around!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I strip once I can see fully formed fry in the mouths, as opposed to eggs... No tumbling anymore.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Fogelhund said:


> I strip once I can see fully formed fry in the mouths, as opposed to eggs... No tumbling anymore.


Hmm ok. I think I am going to forget the tumbling idea and continue to strip once free swimming. Ill just keep a tumbler on hand in case I need it I suppose. 
Thanks!! :thumb:


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

If they are free swimming, why strip? In about a day or so more, they would be left out by themselves anyway.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

tanker3 said:


> If they are free swimming, why strip? In about a day or so more, they would be left out by themselves anyway.


Is there not a chance the mother could decide to eat some fry if i dont notice her spit right away?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Not for a few days.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Ok good to know.
Well the male just spawned with the other 2 females so now I have 3 holding. Busy Friday night over here.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

tanker3 said:


> If they are free swimming, why strip? In about a day or so more, they would be left out by themselves anyway.


Then the rest of the fish in the tank will eat the babies.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Fogel i will at least remove the females before day 15 or so.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

He is saying he leaves the mom in the tank until he can see fully formed fry...then he strips. He does not use a maternity tank...at least before he removes the fry.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You know when you bring home a single new fish, and it often gets harassed, trying to establish itself in a new tank? I've had that happen on a number of occasions, reintroducing females back into a tank... So.. I don't take them out anymore, and it greatly reduces their stress IMO. I catch them from the main tank, strip, drop them back in, and nothing has changed...


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Fogelhund said:


> You know when you bring home a single new fish, and it often gets harassed, trying to establish itself in a new tank? I've had that happen on a number of occasions, reintroducing females back into a tank... So.. I don't take them out anymore, and it greatly reduces their stress IMO. I catch them from the main tank, strip, drop them back in, and nothing has changed...


Ahhh ok..I am dumb sometimes sorry about that. 
Makes sense now though :thumb:


----------



## Warhawk77 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice to see how other people do it.

I try to give the females 4-5 days with the eggs to make sure they are fertilized like DJRansome said. So far it has been working but still kinda new at all this. Maybe once I get better I could start leaving them until they are swiming.


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

I may of messed up but my OB peacock had not been eating for a couple of days so I set up a 35 breeder and placed her in it. She has been in there for 10 day and now she is swimming around a little but still not picking at rock much or coming to the top of tank to get food if i walk by . with the rock cover i placed in there it is very hard to see for sure if she is still holding. should I just be patent and see how it plays out or should I try to strip.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why would you strip? Is she too skinny?

I'd remove some of the rocks so you can see and wait.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Just to update I have been removing the females around day 18.... stripping immediately and dropping her back into main tank with zero issues. Decided against tumblers completely. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

I hung a pcs of romain lettuce and she has not touched it but know fry seen yet.


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

looks like she ate the babies, she is eating again so I left her by herself for almost a weak to get her strength back and then I put the larger of the 2 males in with her and maybe we will have better luck next go arround.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

She is not alone with the male, right?


----------

